# Time to receive licensure in CA after exam update



## CTOD (Dec 12, 2017)

Hello All,

So I'm one of the new exam takers in California that didn't have to apply before signing up and taking the exam, I just signed up for it and passed it. Now I'm filling out the application, and was wondering if anyone from the April 2017 exams in CA had an idea of how long it will take the board to get back to you and approve your license in CA?

They say allow 60 days and don't contact them before that. That sounds like a long time but if it is, it is what it is I suppose. 

Thanks!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 12, 2017)

@CAPLS might be able to provide you with some better insight on this.


----------



## CTOD (Dec 12, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> @CAPLS might be able to provide you with some better insight on this.


Thanks Knight


----------



## CTOD (Dec 13, 2017)

Welp, the application is complete, I'll put it in the mail tomorrow, 12-14-2017 and overnight it, I'll update here when I hear back.


----------



## CTOD (Jan 2, 2018)

I'm just updating this in case anyone ever reads it. The application was received on 12-15-2017, and the check was deposited 12-28-2017. I'm starting to refresh the bpelsg license lookup page, no luck yet.


----------



## kzaoaai (Jan 8, 2018)

Same here, check was deposited on 12-27-17. Still nothing on the license lookup page.


----------



## CTOD (Jan 10, 2018)

kzaoaai said:


> Same here, check was deposited on 12-27-17. Still nothing on the license lookup page.


Hey cool! Did you submit the Notice of Successful National Examination Form? I didn't know I was supposed to submit it because the application had a box that stated I passed, but I contacted the board and they said yes, I did need to submit it. You can do it via email if you haven't done so already. I'm still waiting. I'm thinking it may not be until the end of the month.


----------



## kzaoaai (Jan 10, 2018)

WHAT! I didn't even know that form existed. You'd think it would be on the application checklist. Thanks for the tip. Which email address did you send it to?


----------



## kzaoaai (Jan 11, 2018)

CTOD said:


> Hey cool! Did you submit the Notice of Successful National Examination Form? I didn't know I was supposed to submit it because the application had a box that stated I passed, but I contacted the board and they said yes, I did need to submit it. You can do it via email if you haven't done so already. I'm still waiting. I'm thinking it may not be until the end of the month.






kzaoaai said:


> WHAT! I didn't even know that form existed. You'd think it would be on the application checklist. Thanks for the tip. Which email address did you send it to?


I ended up sending it to the BPELSG.Application.Information email. No response yet, but I think this is the correct address to send this to.


----------



## CTOD (Jan 11, 2018)

yup,

http://bpelsg.ca.gov/applicants/ncees_pe_exam_next_steps.shtml

All the info can be found there, that's the email I sent it to as well. They won't respond unless you ask a question. I think I sent mine in on the first and never heard back.


----------



## homerca (Jan 11, 2018)

CTOD said:


> Hey cool! Did you submit the Notice of Successful National Examination Form? I didn't know I was supposed to submit it because the application had a box that stated I passed, but I contacted the board and they said yes, I did need to submit it. You can do it via email if you haven't done so already. I'm still waiting. I'm thinking it may not be until the end of the month.


I don't think you need to submit it with your application. The form is only for those we already went through the application process but not had a pass PE scores.


----------



## CTOD (Jan 11, 2018)

homerca said:


> I don't think you need to submit it with your application. The form is only for those we already went through the application process but not had a pass PE scores.


I didn't think so either but when I asked they said to so I did. It's pretty painless. There's a chance the person didn't know and just said yeah, but they did reply with urgent delivery so, who knows.


----------



## homerca (Jan 11, 2018)

CTOD said:


> I didn't think so either but when I asked they said to so I did. It's pretty painless. There's a chance the person didn't know and just said yeah, but they did reply with urgent delivery so, who knows.


If you have already submitted your application for licensure to the California Board, you will need to submit the Notice of Successful National Examination Form found on the California Board’s website at http://www.bpelsg.ca.gov/applicants/board_notification_form.pdf. You can submit the Form through the Board’s Application Information email address at: [email protected] or you can submit the Form through regular mail (the United States Postal Service). Once it has been determined you are qualified for licensure, you will be placed on the next licensing list. Licensing lists are finalized in the middle of each month with the intent of issuing licenses by the end of the month.

If you have not yet submitted your application for licensure to the California Board, you will need to do so by following the instructions on the California Board’s website at http://www.bpelsg.ca.gov/applicants/

If you are applying for a Civil Engineer license, there are also two California state examinations required that you take and pass (Civil –Seismic Principles and Civil – Engineering Surveying) before licensure can be completed. If you have not yet submitted your application for licensure to the California Board, you will need to do so by following the instructions on the California Board’s website at http://www.bpelsg.ca.gov/applicants/
Once your application is approved, you will be able to schedule for these two California state examinations.

That is what I saw on the CA website.  Anyway, it is quite confusing during transition period.


----------



## CTOD (Jan 12, 2018)

homerca said:


> If you have already submitted your application for licensure to the California Board, you will need to submit the Notice of Successful National Examination Form found on the California Board’s website at http://www.bpelsg.ca.gov/applicants/board_notification_form.pdf. You can submit the Form through the Board’s Application Information email address at: [email protected] or you can submit the Form through regular mail (the United States Postal Service). Once it has been determined you are qualified for licensure, you will be placed on the next licensing list. Licensing lists are finalized in the middle of each month with the intent of issuing licenses by the end of the month.
> 
> If you have not yet submitted your application for licensure to the California Board, you will need to do so by following the instructions on the California Board’s website at http://www.bpelsg.ca.gov/applicants/
> 
> ...


Yup, I read that too, and I asked them if my interpretation was correct in that I did not need to submit the Notice of Successful Examination Form, they replied back in bold with urgent delivery, 

"*Yes, we need the Notice of National Examination Form". *


----------



## kzaoaai (Jan 17, 2018)

kzaoaai said:


> Same here, check was deposited on 12-27-17. Still nothing on the license lookup page.


Just got a status update email from BPELSG notifying me that my application has been submitted to technical review. I hope the review is done without any hiccups before the end of the month.


----------



## homerca (Jan 31, 2018)

Got a message about technically approved my application today. Check was cashed on 12/19/17.  Still need 4-6 weeks for the license.


----------



## kzaoaai (Jan 31, 2018)

homerca said:


> Got a message about technically approved my application today. Check was cashed on 12/19/17.  Still need 4-6 weeks for the license.


Got the message today too. So close!


----------



## homerca (Jan 31, 2018)

kzaoaai said:


> Got the message today too. So close!


I can safely assume that we will get the license number at the same day.


----------



## CTOD (Feb 5, 2018)

homerca said:


> I can safely assume that we will get the license number at the same day.


Just got my license number!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

How about you fellows?



kzaoaai said:


> Got the message today too. So close!


----------



## homerca (Feb 5, 2018)

CTOD said:


> Just got my license number!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> How about you fellows?


Congrats!  Mine also showed up.


----------



## CTOD (Feb 5, 2018)

homerca said:


> Congrats!  Mine also showed up.


Congrats!


----------



## leggo PE (Feb 5, 2018)

Now it's official! Congrats, @CTOD and @homerca!


----------



## CTOD (Feb 5, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> Now it's official! Congrats, @CTOD and @homerca!


Thanks Leggo! Can't wait for the next round of spam!


----------



## kzaoaai (Feb 6, 2018)

me too! congrats lads! @homerca @CTOD


----------



## CTOD (Feb 16, 2018)

kzaoaai said:


> me too! congrats lads! @homerca @CTOD


My wall certificate and pocket ID came in today! Get ready Y'all wooooooooot!


----------



## homerca (Feb 17, 2018)

CTOD said:


> My wall certificate and pocket ID came in today! Get ready Y'all wooooooooot!


Thanks, I got them too.


----------

